

Drawing with Cellular Automata and HTML5 Canvas - jasonmoo
http://blog.jasonmooberry.com/2011/05/death-valley-cellular-automata-and-html5-canvas/

======
darkgoyle
Absolute overkill; totally worth it.

~~~
jasonmoo
Absolute fun. :)

